# leopard with nfs on linux



## jxr (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello,

How do I translate this command to directory services:
mount -o -P servername:/sharename /mountpoint

The mount works, but when I try to use it in directory services it fails with operation not permitted.
I tried to put the -o -P in the advanced text box, but that didn't work.

I would like to mount the shares at startup.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 13, 2008)

You are thinking to seriously. Just mount the volume. Ten go to System Preferences-Accounts and click on you account. You will see login items. Also you could just drag that volume to the Dock and all a user would have to do is click on it to mount it. I say this because if you have a external volume in startup options it might hang the startup when the Mac starts up.


----------



## EirÃ­kr (Mar 14, 2008)

Depending on your Linux expertise, you might also want to look at this thread over on the Ubuntu boards, describing how to configure an Ubuntu server (likely applicable to other distros too) for Lin->Mac NFS shares, advertised via Avahi / Bonjour, for the added niceties of automatic mounting when you're in the LAN and unmounting when you leave the LAN.

Cheers,

Eiríkr


----------



## dcrh1972 (Apr 18, 2008)

Just put in -P in the advanced options bit, i.e. without the -o bit


----------

